# In Car Computer --- What To Do?



## binaryf8 (Dec 7, 2004)

I am planning on setting up an in car computer.......I have got the computer and screen picked out already, but I need some way of transferring the sound form the line level out on the computer to the speakers. How would this be done? I have the monsoon stereo, and I am getting rid of the head unit, so there is going to be ABSOLUTELY no head unit, just the screen and the computer. I have heard that I need so many things and I am getting confused. Can someone help? I want to keep the stock speakers, but I really don't want the monsoon amplifier anymore. Thanks.

////Edited For Spelling


_Modified by binaryf8 at 11:13 AM 1-29-2005_


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (binaryf8)*

I don't believe there is a way to input the sound from your computer to the stereo without a headunit. You are going to need a headunit.


----------



## Iced Golf (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (user name unknown)*

i would not suggest... but one option is to get a set of computer speakers (like 2.1, 4.1, 5.1 or even 6.1 depending on how many speakers you want. only problem is making the comp speakers look good inside the car) and then wire up a 12v to 110v inverter
otherwise your looking at getting a headunit


----------



## Driver Fired (May 14, 2002)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (binaryf8)*

You can use Stereo to RCA adapter. Just get a sound card that has front and rear outputs, then connect speakers to an amplifier then amplifier via the rca-stereo cables to your computer.


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (binaryf8)*

Yo I have the same idea for my cabrio, You can do it with out using a head unit, ol though I would not recommand it. 
When you get your computer setup make sure the sound card can do 4.1 or 5.1 or 7.1. Find some Y splitters (1/8). from radio shack. PLug one into the front one into the rear and then one for the sub/center. Now. Run the RCA to a cross over. and then tune the sound to your liking. It will work with out the cross over but it will be a very soft sound because the Voltage coming from the computer is about .54v. and the crossover jumps it up to 3-5v making better sound. then run the cross over to the amps 5 or 4 channel and 1 channel for sub.


----------



## net1 (Aug 20, 2004)

Edit: What I said wont work b/c you are not keeping the headunit.




_Modified by net1 at 12:51 PM 1-30-2005_


----------



## Driver Fired (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (net1)*

Sure it will, you will need an external amp, just use the adapter and I dont see why it will not work!!!.


----------



## dyeinbreed (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (Driver Fired)*

http://www.mp3car.com
im well into this project too.
got xenarc touchscreen with extra radio cage and screen casing on the way to be molded.
computer wit 120gb hd, via m10000, opus 90w
2 elemental designs 11" subs, a phoenix gold ti 600.2 amp and lots of other stuff.
Just gotta wire and build sub box.
good luck


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (binaryf8)*

You'll need an amp and an EQ. You'll also need new speakers because the speakers that goes with the Monsoon amp run on a weird ohm rating.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (binaryf8)*

http://www.mp3vw.com/
Vortex: MP3DUB


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (izzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *izzo* »_http://www.mp3vw.com/
Vortex: MP3DUB

WOW, I have never seen this one before! Very nice install.


----------



## GTIVDUB (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (izzo)*

Great idea, very well executed. Good info on your website, thanks for taking the time to provide that sort of in depth write up. Makes one think.....Hmmmmm.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (GTIVDUB)*

http://www.drivesoft.net/dfs_hardware.html


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (binaryf8)*

I did just that.
I have the Alpine with the input hub, I use this to input the audio from the play station, changer and pc.
along with the XM.

it has 4 connections and works very well.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (silentdub)*

you will need to use a amp that accepts speaker wire input. RCA's won't work!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (VWJTI1.8T)*

I'm not sure where you guys are at with this but the monsoon amp takes in regular speaker inputs. All you would have o do is get an amp that puts out 25Watts x4 RMS. Then connect the audio cable from the computer to the RCA ports on the Amp.


----------



## d_dub (Oct 6, 2003)

Just finished my install...I went from my sound card to the aux input on my radio which is probably the easiest option. Here are the pics of my install:
http://goodies.danwagoner.com/....html
and a couple of other links that may help you out...
http://www.mp3car.com (awesome forum for this sorta thing)
http://www.digitalww.com (nice screens/misc hardware)
http://www.frodoplayer.com (good frontend software)
Oh ya, and I should warn you this hobby is like a disease. It starts with something as easy as using your carputer for mp3's and the next thing you know you're surfing the net while cruising down the highway.








Good luck!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (d_dub)*

hottness


----------



## Jettatuuuurbo (May 27, 2002)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (mujjuman)*

hehe.. i own a custom audio/video shop ( DTC Designs) and i do custom carcomps.. 
u'll actually be able to see mine up close and personal in the july issue of european car which will be on the stands in june.. heheh my systems are absolutely incredible.. for instances we do not use ac psu's we use dc-dc psu's therefore you don't get any ground noise.. my carpcs come fully equipped with custom software all programmed to fit your car.. meaning if u have a vw u get everything related to vw and it all matches your factory dash colors.. like me i have an audi so everything is audi related and is made to match my audi dash colors.. also we supply our carcomps pre-loaded with over 7000 mp3's, 200+ movies/divx's, 200+ episodes of family guy, 200+ episodes of the simpsons, and 100+ episodes of car vids (top gear etc.)..
also our carcomps are of the utmost quality meaning the molded screens and the install is 150% clean and beautiful.. we can fully customize every from fingerprint id to reverse cameras, you name it we can do it.. 
attached are some pics of the current audi install.. pics really don't do it justice so if you can make sure you check me out at the upcoming shows.. jsut look for the DTC Designs booth! oh btw the audi isn't just audio/electronics.. but i can't tell you whats under the hood now.. but you WILL be able to read abt it in the upcoming issue of european car like i have stated above..
heres some pics of MY setup.. ENJOY!!!
































i actually don't have any big pics of the glovebox where the computer resides.. but here is a thumbnail i was able to pull of a friends website.. liek i said it doesn't do it justice so make sure u check out the upcoming shows and the july issuea of european mag..
















hit me up if u guys have any questions..


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (Jettatuuuurbo)*

wow - that is nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Bobby's(JettaTuuurbo) car is top notch. Absolutely amazing what he can do w/ a car.


----------



## Black1.8Turbo (May 1, 2004)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (Jettatuuuurbo)*


_Quote »_also we supply our carcomps pre-loaded with over 7000 mp3's, 200+ movies/divx's, 200+ episodes of family guy, 200+ episodes of the simpsons, and 100+ episodes of car vids (top gear etc.)..
 sounds legal


----------



## geoken2 (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (Jettatuuuurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettatuuuurbo* »_200+ episodes of family guy, 200+ episodes of the simpsons, and 100+ episodes of car vids (top gear etc.)..



Are you sure there are 200+ episodes of family guy. Unless you drew and voiced some yourself I don't see how that's possible.


----------



## Jettatuuuurbo (May 27, 2002)

from all the seasons.. i think to be exact theres like 202 or something like that..


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (Jettatuuuurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettatuuuurbo* »_hehe.. i own a custom audio/video shop ( DTC Designs) and i do custom carcomps.. 
u'll actually be able to see mine up close and personal in the july issue of european car which will be on the stands in june.. heheh my systems are absolutely incredible.. for instances we do not use ac psu's we use dc-dc psu's therefore you don't get any ground noise.. my carpcs come fully equipped with custom software all programmed to fit your car.. meaning if u have a vw u get everything related to vw and it all matches your factory dash colors.. like me i have an audi so everything is audi related and is made to match my audi dash colors.. also we supply our carcomps pre-loaded with over 7000 mp3's, 200+ movies/divx's, 200+ episodes of family guy, 200+ episodes of the simpsons, and 100+ episodes of car vids (top gear etc.)..
also our carcomps are of the utmost quality meaning the molded screens and the install is 150% clean and beautiful.. we can fully customize every from fingerprint id to reverse cameras, you name it we can do it.. 
attached are some pics of the current audi install.. pics really don't do it justice so if you can make sure you check me out at the upcoming shows.. jsut look for the DTC Designs booth! oh btw the audi isn't just audio/electronics.. but i can't tell you whats under the hood now.. but you WILL be able to read abt it in the upcoming issue of european car like i have stated above..










Trust me even looks better in person, but that's what you get with hard work, imagination,







and a tendency to throw things


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (bkmgicgli)*

use a mini-itx motherboard







http://www.mini-itx.com


----------



## Cubix (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (abuthemagician)*

haha
i'm actually doing this as a senior project
my system has built in VAG-Com, gps, video, sound, wireless access anywhere you get a cell phone signal
it's going to be pretty hot
i have a page on my site dedicated to it, but i haven't started any work yet


----------



## erobinson (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (Black1.8Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black1.8Turbo* »_ sounds legal

No kidding. I'd like to see how long it is until the RIAA and MPAA come knocking on his door. And in his case, it would be deserved.


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (erobinson)*

i'm using a modded xbox instead of a carputer...i'll use a wireless card to transfer stuff from my comp to the driveway, and i'll be using a 120 gig hd....
it works awesome, and the xbox media center looks similar to some of the other media centers offered for the carputer...
look into it..it's a cheaper solution to a carputer with just as much horsepower...
check out some of my threads


----------



## Jeremy Briggs (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: In Car Computer --- What To Do? (binaryf8)*

Check http://www.carplayer.com/old-index.shtml and http://www.carplayer.com/index2.php
They should both be very helpful. Please PM me if you would like an audio opener for your factory radio or video opener for your factory navigation.
Best Regards,
Jeremy Briggs
http://www.mp3yourcar.com


----------



## kbyrd (Nov 27, 2004)

I just started thinking about this. The first things that bug me are:
- I want a flush mounted LCD in the double DIN space. Where can I get mounting hardware for that location and where can I get plastic to match my dash (the sorta matte black from a MkIV GTI). 
- The "speakers w/o headunit" problem. Since my LCD would go where my current head unit is and I really only want the LCD for controlling everything, how do I drive the speakers? I'd prefer not to replace the monsoon amp, but getting an amp that takes RCA line level inputs sounds like the best option.


----------



## Googo (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Jettatuuuurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettatuuuurbo* »_from all the seasons.. i think to be exact theres like 202 or something like that..









I'd say there are more like 50 or so.
http://www.tvtome.com/FamilyGuy/eplist.html


_Modified by Googo at 4:41 PM 5-9-2005_


----------



## Francox (Jul 9, 2004)

I love this picture i wish it was my car


----------

